# AudioControl 454x & 752x Amplifier Specs



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

Hey guys,

I just got hold of a pair these old school AudioControl amps and am clueless about it's specifications.

Anyone knows the specs for the AudioControl 454x & 752x amplifiers? Have tried checking with Uncle Google but to no avail. I have attached some photos of both the units.

I can only assume from the model number that it should be 45W rms x 4 for the 4-Channel and 75W rms x 2 for the 2-Channel. 

Appreciate your help here.

CHEERS


----------



## knever3 (Mar 9, 2009)

With only a 15 amp fuse I would say 25x4 or 50x2 would be more likely. It's funny, I was just reading through the 1993 catalog today and looked at the AudioControl system 90 stuff. Each amp in that line came with the Epicenter though.


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

knever3 said:


> With only a 15 amp fuse I would say 25x4 or 50x2 would be more likely. It's funny, I was just reading through the 1993 catalog today and looked at the AudioControl system 90 stuff. Each amp in that line came with the Epicenter though.


Thanks for the reply mate.

It's been an uphill battle to find any info about these amps...Ssssshhhh...


----------



## Xai-V-iaX (Sep 24, 2009)

knever3 said:


> With only a 15 amp fuse I would say 25x4 or 50x2 would be more likely. It's funny, I was just reading through the 1993 catalog today and looked at the AudioControl system 90 stuff. Each amp in that line came with the Epicenter though.


Hey there mate,

I managed to get Dan Spore of AudioControl US to send me some details of the said amplifiers. There are supposedly the early 90s model that were later on re-branded as System90 (which explains the similarities on the case design between both)

The *752x is the equivalent of the System 90 Model Model 20 *& the *454x is the equivalent of the System 90 Model 40*. The specs that were given to me are as below:

AudioControl 752x Power Output:
70 Watts per channel into 4 Ohms 20-20Khz
105 Watts per channel into 2 Ohms 20-20Khz
180 Watts in bridged mode into 4 Ohms at 2Khz
45 Watts per channel into 8 Ohms 20-20Khz

AudioControl 454x Power output:
40 Watts per channel into 4 Ohms 20-20Khz
60 Watts per channel into 2 Ohms 20-20Khz
110 Watts x 2 in bridged mode into 4 Ohms
22 Watts per channel into 8 Ohms


----------

